# Seriously, Check Out this Amazing Ad - for Trucks, of All Things



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just blows me away. The man is 11 years older than me and can do that - I spent a day moving some furniture and I am STILL sore.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw that yesterday too. Totally amazing! The information on that ad says it was filmed in 1 take. 

And interesting to know we are the same age Bryan.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am a first degree black belt... and much younger then he is... but ummm.. yeah... OUCH!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

this is the video that sets it all up.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

impressive....but, why _backwards?_


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It hurts me just to watch it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

There were some safety wires. I mean, of course, there had to be. No one would film a commercial that could end up killing the star. However, the split itself was very real.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Why backwards? Obviously you have never tried to back up a tractor trailer rig - not an easy thing to do.    The drivers of these trucks obviously were VERY skilled, look at how straight the line of travel is.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> Why backwards? Obviously you have never tried to back up a tractor trailer rig - not an easy thing to do.  The drivers of these trucks obviously were VERY skilled, look at how straight the line of travel is.


Exactly - that was the point of the stunt - to show off the precision steering of the new trucks.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

He's aged well...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

He did age very well. I remember watching his movies back in the day and he did some crazy stuff in them too. 

He is like one bundle of concentration and every muscle must be engaged there. 

That commercial is just so well done all around. The light, the music, his face. Everything.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I used to love watching him do his famous "floor to crotch" leg splits.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think when I watched it yesterday it had already close to 14 million views. It now has over 18 million.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Finding this ad ended up being the most positive thing that happened to me last week. Kind of shows you what my week was like. :-/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think when I watched it yesterday it had already close to 14 million views. It now has over 18 million.


Today it is over 33million.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

balaspa said:


> There were some safety wires. I mean, of course, there had to be. No one would film a commercial that could end up killing the star. However, the split itself was very real.


Oh they were very upfront in interviews that he was wearing safety equipment that was removed in editing and there were specially built platforms for his feet to give him a stable surface.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, the ad has spawned a lot of spoofs on YouTube. This is one of the best I've seen. Channing Tatum on the set of 22 Jump Street:






This so cracked me up. I've watched it almost as much as I've seen the original. NOTE: If you are at work, you might want to have the sound down. There are some bleeped words at some point, but it's not just the music from the original video.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, that was funny. But that hair, that hair


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is pretty much how it would go for me! LOL!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ok, that was funny. But that hair, that hair


On the other hand, tight, crocked pants. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the other hand, tight, crocked pants.
> 
> Betsy


It IS all about the draping of fabric, riiiight Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's all about the fabric.



Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hah! The Channing one is pretty funny. However, he should have been going backwards...just sayin'...accuracy guys.


----------

